
Air Algerie plane crashes in Mali - coreymgilmore
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/07/24/algerian-plane-disappears/13084329/
======
ColinWright
Here are some of the previous submissions of this story.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078780)

    
    
        Algeria 'loses contact with plane'
        (bbc.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078899)

    
    
        Algeria lost contact with Air Algerie aircraft
        (independent.ie)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078976)

    
    
        Contact lost with Air Algerie plane carrying 116 people from Burkina Faso
        (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079069)

    
    
        Algeria airliner missing on Sahara route from Burkina Faso
        (bbc.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079109)

    
    
        Air Algerie loses contact with flight from Burkina Faso to Algeria
        (theguardian.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079401)

    
    
        AH5017 crashes in Nigeria
        (rt.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079655)

    
    
        Missing Air Algerie plane from Burkina Faso has crashed
        (reuters.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8079790)

    
    
        Air Controllers Lose Contact With Air Algerie Plane
        (nytimes.com)

